# Business closing/selling rhinestones and tools



## LuckyTShirtCo (Nov 13, 2013)

I have R-10 size rhinestones which were purchased at Heat Transfer Warehouse 175 gross of Lt. Siam; 90+ gross of crystal; approx. 20 gross of Emerald green; approx. 60 gross of Jet black; 40 gross of Pink; approx. 30 gross of Orange. I also have the rhinestone brush, and curved tweezers. I also have various sports templates. We are selling the business and no longer can use these items.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

How much and where are you located? We are a new startup company on a very tight shoe string budget.

Thanks


----------



## LuckyTShirtCo (Nov 13, 2013)

located in Lawrenceburg, IN. For the rhinestones and templates we paid $750 total but I am willing to hear any offers.


----------



## lbrewis (Jul 9, 2008)

What templates do you? Download files or cut templates?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Must be higher quality stones. What type of stones are they and where did you purchase? Good luck to you.


----------

